# George Bruns appreciation thread



## Eugenic (Dec 19, 2019)

Disney owes George Bruns a great deal.
The theme for Herbie the Love Bug, Robin Hood, The Sword in the Stone...
He really was the Alan Menken of his time, yet so little of his soundtracks are around.
I would love to have a collection of some of his tracks. Simply brilliant.
Am I the only one loving his work?
For me Disney's Robin Hood titles and Prince John's fanfare are still some of the best Disney tracks ever made.


----------



## Eugenic (Dec 20, 2019)

A little montage of Herbie's soundtrack.


And here's Robin Hood's "Hail John"


----------

